# Lelit Bianca vs Rocket R58



## Espresso123 (Jun 23, 2019)

Hey Guys, which machine would you prefer?


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

I went with the Lelit Bianca as it's a little cheaper and comes with a great selection of accessories. I also love the look of the machine with the wood.

The Bianca also have the pressure profiling paddle, so you can do all kinds of different shots and replicate other more expensive machines.

Another benefit is that with the Bianca you can change the reservoir position from the back to either side, or remove it completely when plumbed in.

I will have to leave the fight for the R58 corner to someone else as I have no experience of it, I'm just going from the spec list.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I've had both (Well I still have a Bianca), Lelit Bianca every time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not sure how the valure of the r58 is justified at mo.

The Bianca offers you much much more than the r58 at a lower price .


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

I *think* of these 2 I would choose the Bianca. (Only saw them at WOC2018, I did not use them)


----------



## selmerfudd (Oct 31, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> I've had both (Well I still have a Bianca), Lelit Bianca every time.


 Hi Dave

I have been using my bianca for 4 months now -- and I encouter an issue from time to time --

sometimes my Bianca will warm up to the right temp within the boiler but the group will be barely warm to the touch - and this after 90 minutes of having been truned on - ,,I have to pump a few ounces of water - and wait another 15 minutes for correct extraction temperatures at the group . Am I experiencing air lock issues in the thermosyphon ?

What can I do to avoid this

thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, find out where the thermosyphon is leaking from. If it's fittings, tighten, remake. If it's one way valve or group, descale. If you have not used hard water (Brita style filters and in tank filters are not very good), then check for something stuck under one of those 2 valve seats e.g. swarf


----------



## selmerfudd (Oct 31, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Yes, find out where the thermosyphon is leaking from. If it's fittings, tighten, remake. If it's one way valve or group, descale. If you have not used hard water (Brita style filters and in tank filters are not very good), then check for something stuck under one of those 2 valve seats e.g. swarf


 Hello Dave
So I contacted Lelit head office and as expected they suggested that I perform a flush ,,not any flush a 400 ml flush which I did, ,,For now the problem seems to have gone away. -- They think it might have been , a badly seated water tank or the hose that is located in the water tank was not seated securly onto the inlet filter, they also mentioned the inlet filter itself, supplying water to the hose, might have been clogged ,, see photo -However , I am not convinced -- I think it is the brew boiler set up-I think a tilted brew boiler is not the best way to prevent air locks ,,most e61 DBs use an immersed outlet tube feeding the E61 group from well within the brew boiler . see the photo they sent me


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Brita style filters and in tank filters are not very good


Depends on tap water, no?

Some parts of UK don't get scale with tap water, you know.

Cheap kettle which was already in the flat when I moved in almost 3 years back and I'm sure hasn't seen "proper" water prior...


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

PPapa said:


> Depends on tap water, no?
> 
> Some parts of UK don't get scale with tap water, you know.
> 
> Cheap kettle which was already in the flat when I moved in almost 3 years back and I'm sure hasn't seen "proper" water prior...


 ???????


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

That's amazing @Ppapa


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

PPapa said:


> Depends on tap water, no?
> 
> Some parts of UK don't get scale with tap water, you know.
> 
> Cheap kettle which was already in the flat when I moved in almost 3 years back and I'm sure hasn't seen "proper" water prior...


 Could you bottle some of your water and sell it to us poor souls who use Thames Water supplied tap water ?.. Cheaper than Ashbeck of course ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Could you bottle some of your water and sell it to us poor souls who use Thames Water supplied tap water ?.. Cheaper than Ashbeck of course ..


 I'm in! Group buy?


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

@PPapa Do you need any chalk? I can supply in a liquid form.

My https://www.kinetico.co.uk/hard-and-soft-water-explained/hard-and-soft-water-uk

score is 412. It's rock hard! :good:


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Barely any here... I use a Brita jug to get rid of chlorine/fluoride smell and taste, but having an RO system to filter out those 12.5ppm is complete waste.

Hence a reply to Dave's praise that everyone should have an RO system without even figuring out details. Is he sponsored by Osmio?


----------

